# Miniature horse trailer



## LazyRanch (Jul 10, 2011)

I am looking for a nice, used mini trailer. I have been hauling in my good ol' Stidham straight load trailer, which is a throwback to my 3-day event horses. It's fine for local events/shows, but I have found on longer hauls the suspension (fine for the 1+tonners) is too stiff for the little guys.

If you have, or know of, a well treated bumper pull, slant load for 2 or 3 mins and a cart (sure would be nice not to have to haul that danged EE cart into the back of my truck) give me a yell. I live in AZ but am willing to travel for the right trailer.

Nice to have would be aluminum.

I have exhausted all possibilities in my area, so I will look at pretty much anything.

Thanks!


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2011)

You might want to post on the salesboard if you haven't already. Over the years, I've seen a number of miniature horse trailers listed there. Good luck!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 10, 2011)

I want one too!


----------



## lucky seven (Jul 10, 2011)

I would love one too, they are so cool looking.


----------



## Elizabeth Pannill (Jul 10, 2011)

Be sure you will be happy loading and unloading out of trailer that is not tall enough for you to stand upright in ! You might want to consider a lighter weight trailer that is a regular height and add mini dividers or lower the dividers in the trailer . I like to check on Horse Trailer World ( www.horsetrailerworld.com )

There are mini trailers listed there .

I have a Wrangler trailer ( 6'6 tall ) set up for minis . My cart fits in the front section . Wrangler made a great trailer but are no longer in business. Every so often you will find a Wrangler trailer designed for minis for sale.

Good luck in your search .

Elizabeth


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 10, 2011)

Elizabeth Pannill said:


> Be sure you will be happy loading and unloading out of trailer that is not tall enough for you to stand upright in ! You might want to consider a lighter weight trailer that is a regular height and add mini dividers or lower the dividers in the trailer . I like to check on Horse Trailer World ( www.horsetrailerworld.com )
> 
> There are mini trailers listed there .
> 
> ...


LOL, I am a shrimp so I can stand up in those mini trailers. I want something I can pull with my SUV. My aerocrown fits in my SUV back, so I just need something to haul my horse.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 11, 2011)

I had one custom made by eclipse aluminum trailers, they ship them anywhere. You can see mine here: Eclipse Miniature trailer

I also have pictures of my 35.5 gelding in it, with PLENTY of head room. I could easily put a 38" mini in here with no worries.

Im one of those shorties who can stand up in their mini trailer too, mines 5'6" and I JUST fit


----------



## BBH (Jul 11, 2011)

there is one listed for sale at aqha/amha sale in whitesboro tx with sat.....see sale board.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 11, 2011)

mydaddysjag said:


> I had one custom made by eclipse aluminum trailers, they ship them anywhere. You can see mine here: Eclipse Miniature trailer
> 
> I also have pictures of my 35.5 gelding in it, with PLENTY of head room. I could easily put a 38" mini in here with no worries.
> 
> Im one of those shorties who can stand up in their mini trailer too, mines 5'6" and I JUST fit


I have already drooled over your gorgeous little custom trailer....

Maybe next year... this year I am still sweating a bit over my recent cart purchase, but I can dream. Your trailer is exactly what I would want for myself...






I better start another money jug to chuck my change into to save up one like yours. Thanks for including the link. I found it once and forgot to save it to my favorites so I can drool over it some more.


----------

